# Apt Pupil (New Papier Mache Prop)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Just completed a new papier mache prop...this guy will be used as a greeter for our TOT's.










































Full instructions on my site:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=54


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is 'friggin awesome! It's just...just........awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz...that is....what HalloweenZombie said!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorite paper mache artist has done it again! Incredible!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The skeleton looks great, but love the book too.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Ditto on the skeleton, and that book is awesome also, never seen anything like it.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Just saw your toutorial, you make it look soo easy. The pictures are fantastic. 
I know I'm going to want to try this and I'll probably end up with a mound of wet newspaper on some books. Do you think if I add eyeballs to it it'll look as scary?....Ya, I didn't think so either.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job ,as always.
Gotta get moving on some papier mache props


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

The finish is incredible. Its one of those props that gets you saying "Did that thing just move?"


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

So cool, with just a few elements you've turned a prop into a scene. This piece inspires and the how-to provides the method. Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

another great prop Stoll.
you have a way with the paper thats for sure!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stoll roxxerz da paperz! Wow is not even a good enough explicative!

-TM


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That is freakin amazing! What a fantastic job! I love the idea of the book popping open and scaring the daylights out of someone! 

Top notch job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Another great paper piece. You make it look so easy.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I love the idea of the book! Nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

twine hair.....nice!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

REALLY REALLY COOL Stoll...I love your work. We all love your work!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome job! You are extremely talented!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lovin it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay!!! Totally awesome, dude!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Excellent work - an inspirational piece to say the least!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Just like the others have said, the skeleton is great but there is something special about the book.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for you nice comments...the Pupil was a lot of fun to create..but know it's time to get serious about building my 2008 display...no more contests...focus, focus, focus...

Seriously, thanks again, I appreciate the feedback!

-scott


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Your work is awesome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

stolley what eyeballs do you use?


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Definetly amazed that that's paper mache. I bet it took long.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

He's a cutie and such a "come hither" look!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

this is so cool


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow!! This guy just has so much character and personality (and so does the book even lol)... I think this is my new favorite of yours!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

fantastic job, and and love the book! very talented at mache!!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! What a great prop, you're insanely talented, great work and the book is awesome. Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> stolley what eyeballs do you use?


The skeleton had eyeballs made from ping pong balls and paper irises created in Adobe Photoshop. The paper cut-out was glued to the eyeball with some 5-minute epoxy added for depth and gloss.

The book had eyeballs made from papier mache clay molded in the bottom half of a plastic Easter egg. The eyball was then covered with a piece of plastic cut from a milk jug, melted with a heat gun to conform and adhear to the mache and finally cooled (and hardened) with a damp cloth. A paper iris was glued to the eyeball and coated with polyurethane.

The milk jug plastic was used to give it the proper color, strength, smooth finish and a nice semi-gloss.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Spid3r3lla said:


> Wow! What a great prop, you're insanely talented, great work and the book is awesome. Can't wait to see more from you.


I agree with the insane part!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I would never have beleived that was papier mache. You are very talented. Incredible.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is totally awsome. Your stuff is really inspiring.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

A-ma-zing!!!!!!!!
You are incredible at what you do.
And thanks for your nice comments about my props too!


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Wow*

Awesome prop. That has to be one of the coolest I've seen lately and awesome how-to. Thanks for all of the detail and pictures.


----------



## Pumpkinfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

scott, awesome work as usual, wish i could borrow your brains for a few ideas


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW! Is this Apt Pupil from the Steven King great short story Apt Pupil? LOVE that one...
I thought I would see an image of some guy dressed like Hitler! Or a freaky paperboy, or whatever the kid was in the story.

You knocked it out of the park again, Scott. When do you find time to do the actual hands on work??? When the kids are to sleep?? I have a whole sketchbook of ideas, and never do most of them because either I am too wiped out at the end of the day, or they want to "help" and that becomes a huge undertaking in & of itself: trying to find ways they can "help". Do tell.

Are any of your figures animated this year??

Debbie5


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- and I forgot to ask... I am in the middle of checking out the paper mache tutorials, but have a question: when to use joint compound and when to use those bags of clearance sale sidewalk, powdered chalk (that is all over the stores right now) as a binder? What are the pros & cons of each and what applications require each? Thanks for your help so I don't have to reinvent the wheel...

5r


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Tool cool! The book is awesome.

So, since this is a contest piece and not intended specifically for 2008, please send me the pupil.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is just too cool. You are a true artist sir.


----------

